# Suppliers



## warthog (Jul 22, 2015)

Where does a person get things like banksia pods ready to turn for a pen and the gator jawbone pen blanks


----------



## magpens (Jul 22, 2015)

For Banksia pod, I would ask IAP member Robutacion (George Valentine - George's Bits of Timber).

For Gator Jawbone blanks the first name that comes to mind is Arizona Silhouette but there are other suppliers, perhaps including Woodturningz.


----------



## Charlie_W (Jul 22, 2015)

The Classic Nib also has Gator blanks.


----------



## CREID (Jul 22, 2015)

I used to see them at rockler, but I haven't been there in quite a while.
Curt


----------

